# Is the horse market changing? (my trimmer said...)



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Probably expecting all services to go up. Hay to go up. Feed to go up. Hauling to go up.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> Probably expecting all services to go up. Hay to go up. Feed to go up. Hauling to go up.


Yes. anyone who owns a horse on a shoestring budget right now, needs to beware. Caring for that horse or horses is going to get tough, regardless of whether it’s on your property or in a boarding situation.

I don’t know a lot but my thought is that it’s time to start putting money aside for even the most basic needs. If that can’t be done, it’s time to downsize, even if that means downsize to zero horses———-


----------



## S_W (11 mo ago)

Yes things are getting crazy expensive. The price for boarding your horse is that of a mortgage on a house practically where I live. And many people are buying horses like crazy so it is hard to find a good horse to buy for a reasonable price right now. About a month and a half ago I saw a 5 year old bay mare at the large animal auction when almost never are there horses there! And then a week and a half later that same horse was for sale on kijiji saying that they could not afford the right tools and training to train her properly and were selling her and she came from the auction. You can't get a horse and you almost can't afford for expenses either for your horses basic needs.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think a reality check is beginning to arrive...
People are now being required to work and that windfall of excess is going poof with rising costs for all parts of the world...called major inflation.
Gas, food, heating oil,_ necessities_ cost more so yup the horse can go....
Many became equestrians when the world went to a lock-down and this was one of the few reasons accepted to be out for.
Reality check, the novelty has waned but the bills and costs, the needs of the animal are monthly and weekly as we all know.
Prices were over-inflated and some adjustment to those ridiculous $ paid is also now having a shuffle of legitimate worth.

My hay & feed has already gone up 1/3...expect the farrier will be next with a surcharge fee for coming to do mine...
The vet...well, I can haul to him so then its just the cost of his time and vaccinations given, no farm fee charged.
With the exception of coggins I can do the rest myself and dental just been done so a bit of reprieve unless a issue arise...
Pray none of us have emergent care cause those bills are going to hurt you can bet...
🐴...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have not yet seen a lot of sudden sales, but expect it to happen. Everything is going up. Gas prices are crazy here. So that will trickle down to everything. My trimmer just put up her prices (luckily, she's very affordable), we just spent 280$ on the most basic of groceries, horse feed is going up... luckily, we can still swing it without suffering too much, but yeah, there are some tough times ahead I think. 

Hoping for good hay growing weather this summer, but fully expecting my hay producers to increase their prices to make up for the fuel cost. They weren't making much of a profit before, so they'll definitely need to charge more. 

Tough times ahead I think. Could be worse. There are people in war-torn countries leaving their animals behind to get to safety. I'm grateful for peace.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My area did not go through a major increase in the price of back yard CL type of horses. I am lucky, I can afford my horse, my current problem is what I usually feed suddenly disappearing and having to scramble.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think now would be a real good time to start a 'Victory Garden'. Rough times ahead, I fear. Saw in town tonight that diesel has shot up to almost $4.50/gal (US dollars). Food is getting much more expensive. I think we're going to have to rescue some really fine animals from low end auctions before the end of the year.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

Well...I wouldn't get too gloom and doom yet. There is still a lot of demand in the market, I've been very seriously horse shopping since January, and horses are still getting snapped up fast.

Inflation, and prices going up on the other hand... Sadly I agree it's happening where I live too.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I think now would be a real good time to start a 'Victory Garden'. Rough times ahead, I fear. Saw in town tonight that diesel has shot up to almost $4.50/gal (US dollars). Food is getting much more expensive. I think we're going to have to rescue some really fine animals from low end auctions before the end of the year.


Agree, Dream. This year I’m going to put up every single thing I grow and concentrate more on longtime keepers such as hard squash.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was reading something on FB (so take that with a grain of salt) that the same cycle happened around 2007, where horse prices were insane, and then they DROPPED. Some were forecasting that to happen again.

And then I have read other things that prices for GOOD horses will never come back down, which could be true too. 

Perhaps some people are being proactive with a very scary situation that has been unfolding for a while. I know you are in Canada, but I have NOT been happy with the direction the US is taking these last couple years since COVID started. Prices on everything are skyrocketing, yet you can't seem to find people to work (I have no idea where they went), the government is handing out money left and right, insurance costs are out of control (and I work in the healthcare industry) and I think we're in a serious downward spiral. Something's got to give .... or break......

In my area, it's been topped off with the fact we have had horrible drought the last two years, so hay prices are ridiculous. What used to be a $5 square bale is now $13. What used to be a $50 round bale is now $100+. My parent just sold some junk slew round bales for $50. Which is insane. But if you've got cows to feed and nothing else, either you sell the cows, or find junk hay. Praying for good rain and moisture this year!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't think the Canadian government is giving out money left right and centre. We just don't have that much money to give. The labour shortage here is very real too though. No one wants to work for minimum wage - who can blame them! It's pretty hard to live off 11$ an hour. But it means we have a shortage of workers, and small businesses are really struggling. Our population base is shrinking, and getting older, so we have lots of boomers, but not a lot of 20 year olds so they can pick and choose which jobs they want to do. Many of them still live with their parents so they're not desperate either. Parents are footing their bills - what do they care?

Meanwhile, the rent is going through the roof. Landlords are doubling rent, or at least increasing it by 30%. Our housing market was always affordable until people started moving here during Covid because they could work from home, which means they can work from anywhere. So now, our 200k houses are selling for 650K, there are bidding wars, and people are getting more than the asking price for the first time EVER in my part of the country. It's madness. You might think that's great, my house is worth more now, but you have to buy another one in the same market so not really helpful. And now our property taxes are going to go through the roof. As long as interest remains low, people will keep borrowing. It is so, so easy to get credit right now. But it only takes a percentage or two to push those people to bankruptcy.

Same with cars. The shortage of computer chips made for car computers has meant huge back-ups on new car orders, which has led the prices of used cars to go way up. People are selling their used cars for more money than they paid new! It's utter madness. I almost bought a car this past summer, but decided to keep my 14 year old Volvo on the road a little longer. Cost me 108$ to fill it up yesterday though, so I won't be driving it too far! We have a 30 minute commute to work and my kids' school/university. To be fair though, I didn't pick the cheapest hobby (horses) so that's on me. They are a luxury. 

This has been circulating on FB and I thought of this thread when I saw it...


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in Southern Ontario I have not seen any decrease in the price of horses and frankly there aren't as many advertised for sale anyway.
The ones that are for sale are not particularly well trained but asking pretty good prices for them. Those very well broke dependable horses just don't seem to be available right now.
I do think prices will go down especially as the cost of living is going up so rapidly right now, gas, food, horse supplies are all up so this may lead to people deciding to let their horse go especially if they aren't doing much with them anyway.

Land around here is going up in price as well, houses too. People get more than the asking price when they decide to sell but if you have to buy another house it will be expensive too.
When I drive into the big city i see construction going on all over, great big fancy houses that come with a fancy price. What happened to nice three bedroom bungalows that were affordable for people starting out? They don't seem to build them any more, young people want the big houses and why? families are smaller now, 
For myself I would prefer a smaller more compact house that was more affordable but I guess that's just me.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Woodhaven said:


> What happened to nice three bedroom bungalows that were affordable for people starting out? They don't seem to build them any more, young people want the big houses and why? families are smaller now,


There's been a lot of discussion about that where I live, because all the new houses that are being built start at like 2,000 sqft, four bedrooms or three bedrooms + study, etc. The answer people have come up with here is the margins -- builders get better profit margins off of building big houses. So why should they build smaller houses?

I just filled the truck up with gas today. I said "ouch" several times LOL. I mean, I knew the price of gas was going up, but I hadn't had to fill either vehicle in a few weeks. And, I knew the truck doesn't get good gas mileage when I got it, but it's just looking so much worse now. After having spent all that money on the truck and trailer I don't want them to just sit, but hauling the horses is now looking at costing me $25 and up. I guess in the grand scheme of things, that isn't that much. But it also will all add up eventually.

So yeah, maybe it's inflation. Along with a still hot market. If all of your horse stuff is costing a lot right now, and you can sell your horse for a lot, maybe it makes sense to sell.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Woodhaven said:


> young people want the big houses and why? families are smaller now,


I wonder this myself. There is a two story 5 bdrm 3bth with a garage apartment (1bdrm/1bth with a bonus room that could be another bdrm but is a game room) and what used to be a small cottage studio on the other side of the creek that runs through the back before Sally. Oh and house had z huge bonus room that you could have put another small apartment in. It ended up being a sewing/craft room. That was built by someone on his third or 4th wife but no kids of his own and wives had visitation so not like they were full up. Sold to a retired couple with 3 in college with bf/gf and parents that moved in and out. They always had a relatively full house. They moved and a younger couple with one child in high school moved in. Set their RV up so its always ready for guests. Rebuilding cottage as a pool house. The parents come visit every so often. All that space. I'd love the pool. Could have lived comfortably in the cottage if not married with a child myself and drool over the sun room with the double fire place and massive two tier deck. But all the rest of that space - nope. Kitchen jn the cottage was much nicer and more usable than the one in the house. Matter of fact if the house was full you'd be hard pressed to put together meals for that many. It's that cramped.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

My endurance horse died last fall.
I just sold the green 3 year old I purchased as her replacement (a few years out) due to me being injured and facing long recovery. Sold her for what I paid back in December since I am in no position to work with a horse like that.
So once the arm is healed up, maybe there will be a bargain out there...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I just viewed a video from the Bowie sale in Tx. Loose horses going for $600.00 . Some Donkeys going for $350 - 500. These are usually un handled animals.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Today I've seen some ads with horses prices being lowered from what they were originally listed at. That wasn't happening a few months ago. There are also beginner-safe horses being listed in one of the groups I'm in for under $4k - that was not happening whatsoever a few months ago. There are less comments requesting more info, too.

Considering how current gas and diesel prices could affect hay prices come summer, more people may be being priced out of horses - and I'm one of those people. I have two horses right now, one of which requires regular dental care, daily medication, yearly dental x-rays, yearly (at least) ACTH tests... I hate to think it, but if he had passed away earlier this year during his colic episode I would be a whole lot less stressed about money. Senior horse maintenance costs are no joke and with rising living costs, I'm worried about being able to give him the care he deserves going into his semi-retirement and eventually retirement.

I thought this would be the year that I'd be able to get back into the show-ring, get onto a xc course for schooling, get to clinics to learn from more professionals, continue weekly lessons... But my future in horses is uncertain at this point of time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> The labour shortage here is very real too though. No one wants to work for minimum wage - who can blame them! It's pretty hard to live off 11$ an hour.
> 
> So now, our 200k houses are selling for 650K, there are bidding wars, and people are getting more than the asking price for the first time EVER in my part of the country. It's madness. You might think that's great, my house is worth more now, but you have to buy another one in the same market so not really helpful. And now our property taxes are going to go through the roof. As long as interest remains low, people will keep borrowing. It is so, so easy to get credit right now. But it only takes a percentage or two to push those people to bankruptcy.
> 
> Cost me 108$ to fill it up yesterday though, so I won't be driving it too far! We have a 30 minute commute to work and my kids' school/university. To be fair though, I didn't pick the cheapest hobby (horses) so that's on me. They are a luxury.





ACinATX said:


> After having spent all that money on the truck and trailer I don't want them to just sit, but hauling the horses is now looking at costing me $25 and up. I guess in the grand scheme of things, that isn't that much. But it also will all add up eventually.


The last time I advertised for barn help was before COVID. At the time there weren't a lot of jobs going begging and minimum wage in OK is still $7.25 and we have an Ag Exemption that allows farm labor to be paid less than about 1/2 of that. I have always paid more than minimum for my helpers, I was advertising $10/hr. to start. Mind you, I'm looking for someone to pick stalls, feed, light maintenance, groom. I also had my helpers look after the horses if I went out of town. They got paid extra for that as it wasn't part of their daily duties. Someone told me $10/hr wasn't nearly enough. I told them that I wasn't trying to hire the veterinarian, I already had one. I took the ad down and have been doing everything myself ever since. So how is $10/hr and having some money coming in vs not having any money or a job? And most folks down here are not still living with their parents. 

OUCH on that fill up for the Volvo! That is plumb scary. 

@ACinATX, I keep seing things like this, about how hauling will cost $XX to trail ride so the people won't do it. Just remember that if you eat out or go to a movie, you'll spend a whole lot more. A visit to the therapist is a lot more than going for a trail ride. I look at horses as my one outlet for energy, to stay healthy and to maintain mental health. When you add up a once weekly trail ride or lesson vs any of those other things, taking the horses out for a haul is still way less expensive. Yeah, I know it's painful at the pump, I have to fill that beast of mine regularly, but I cut back on midweek things that don't require the truck and save the gas for hauling (or feed runs).


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I just had this conversation with some friends this weekend. Horse prices are still insanely high where I live. We have had slight to moderate drought conditions that last 2 years and hardly any snow this winter. Drought is looking more and more imminent this year. Hay is already high and will go higher. Fuel is high and will go higher. My friends and I try to take a long-ish camping trip each year- generally almost a couple of hundred in diesel this year it will be double that so we are considering not going. I have to trailer wherever I ride and drive 1-2 hours one when I haul out. I'm not saying that will stop just that cuts may have to be made elewhere so I can still do what I love. I don't see a mass sell of coming but do think that those that were not as passionate will get out because of the expense.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I drive 2.5 hours one way for drill team practice each week. I drive a 2008 Ford F-250 diesel and haul two horses in a gooseneck slant load with LQ. I fill up once on the trip there and again on the trip home (mostly because I don’t let the truck get lower than 1/4 tank). The last time I filled up it was $111.00. 

I have no other form of entertainment and I try to limit my trips into town to once a week so I can afford to do what I love. Luckily the summer rodeos are much closer to my current location than practice is so it won’t be quite a much to make the performances.

I haven’t noticed a decline in horse prices yet, nor trailer prices…I continue to be amazed at what they are asking for used bumper pull trailers!

We seeded the pasture last year so hopefully we will have good pasture for the horses this year and won’t need as much purchased hay (if at all). 

Costs seem very similar to what they were around 2010-2011. I remember going to Paint World then and diesel was around $5.00/gallon then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't smoke or drink, maybe a glass of wine a few times a year like Christmas, might let the odd swear word slip out. When I finished High School and wanted to get a horse it was a choice between smoking or affording a horse, I made the choice to have a horse. I would skip dinner out (and often do) and other things so the money is there for the horse.

One time I wanted to buy a really nice mare, granddaughter of Leo, I had money saved up to buy a washer and dryer so I spent it on the horse, My reasoning was, i could go to town once a week and do the laundry and have the pleasure of this horse every day. It wasn't a difficult decision.
We may have to make difficult decisions now about our priorities and I'm sure each person will make the one that suits them best.

A little story on swear words. When my daughter was quite young and something happened and I said Oh da*m" my little girl looked at me and said " I wish you wouldn't swear Mommy, I would like to be able to visit you in Heaven when I go there"
where do these thoughts come from??? no need to wonder where my sweetheart was going in the afterlife. I sure made a special effort not to swear.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians , I pay my barn help 15$ an hour to pick manure. And he's way slower than I am. I just shake my head, watching him go... but it saves my back, and keeps good relationships with the neighbors. I can only pay him to work a few hours a week though, at that rate. No one here would do it for 10$ an hour. You can barely buy a cup of coffee with that. Kids would rather work in retail, restaurants, or somewhere else where they'll be warm and won't have to work too hard. Since there is a labour shortage, they can pick and choose. 

@ClearDonkey I agree, I think a lot of people will be priced out of owning several horses and be forced to downsize. Even if I had room for another horse, I don't think I could afford a fourth right now. Vet bills alone are a killer and they keep going up. My trimmer just put up her prices. I can afford my three, and still live comfortably, but that's my limit. Which is a shame because my daughter doesn't have a horse to show at her level, but that's life... sometimes you gotta make do with what you have. At least we have horses.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> A little story on swear words. When my daughter was quite young and something happened and I said Oh da*m" my little girl looked at me and said " I wish you wouldn't swear Mommy, I would like to be able to visit you in Heaven when I go there"
> where do these thoughts come from??? no need to wonder where my sweetheart was going in the afterlife. I sure made a special effort not to swear.


Funny, when my kids were babies, I made an effort to stop swearing and still don't. I have no idea why - it just feels weird. They're all grown up now, and don't swear either. Off-topic, but funny. People think I must be religious or something, yet nothing could be further from the truth, I just didn't want to swear in front of my kids and those words just fell out of my vocabulary.

I do like a drink or two, but have never smoked. Eating out? Going to the movies? What's that? 

You're right. It's a matter of priorities.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> I just didn't want to swear in front of my kids and those words just fell out of my vocabulary.
> 
> I do like a drink or two, but have never smoked. Eating out? Going to the movies? What's that?


Ha, maybe one of these days I will start a thread asking what everyone's vices are.

I don't swear (out loud LOL). I just think it's a nasty way to talk. I think it is, sometimes, very rarely, something that can add something to what you are saying, but it seems like people just throw in swear words every other word these days. It's gratuitous, stupid, and shows a lack of imagination. It's depressing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't read previous responses..

I am just reading the sale results from a ranch horse sale this last week in NV, comparing to last year the prices are higher. Both the average and top 10 average went up. Average, $12,600, top 10, $19,200.

This week is the Rancho Rio rope horse sale in AZ and I'll be watching those prices, their average last year was $48,000 and top 10, $111,000.

Will these prices stay? I think the high prices for nice horses will remain- at least longer than lower end horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians , I pay my barn help 15$ an hour to pick manure. And he's way slower than I am. I just shake my head, watching him go... but it saves my back, and keeps good relationships with the neighbors. I can only pay him to work a few hours a week though, at that rate. No one here would do it for 10$ an hour.


This was back in 2019, pre-COVID, before we even thought of selling the old place, and that was considered a good wage for barn help then (at least down here). Especially with the barn owner working right along side of you. Most places paid apprentice wages, around $2.85/hr. I can't believe that's legal, but it sure is in this state. Anyway, after the kid told me $10/hr wasn't enough to pick poo, then I decided to do it all myself. While barn help would be nice, I'm not going to pay more than they pay a first year deputy/hr. for poo pickin'. So, what that did was take 3-4 part time positions off the market because I usually had students who only worked 2-3 days/week, so had 3-4 of them working. I kept the ones I still had until we sold and moved down south, now we just do it ourselves. We'll hire someone who does pet sitting or we'll board if we want to go somewhere. 

All that said, I understand that things have gone up considerably, ridiculously, in the last 3 years. I would pay $15/hr or thereabouts if I hired someone now. Since moving down here has been part of my downsizing, I don't really need the barn help anymore and I don't mind the work. It's my 'zen space' when I'm out cleaning the barn and grooming horses. 

My farrier has gone from $35/trim to $50, so that's gone way up too. He's worth it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This was back in 2019, pre-COVID, before we even thought of selling the old place, and that was considered a good wage for barn help then (at least down here). Especially with the barn owner working right along side of you. Most places paid apprentice wages, around $2.85/hr. I can't believe that's legal, but it sure is in this state. Anyway, after the kid told me $10/hr wasn't enough to pick poo, then I decided to do it all myself. While barn help would be nice, I'm not going to pay more than they pay a first year deputy/hr. for poo pickin'. So, what that did was take 3-4 part time positions off the market because I usually had students who only worked 2-3 days/week, so had 3-4 of them working. I kept the ones I still had until we sold and moved down south, now we just do it ourselves. We'll hire someone who does pet sitting or we'll board if we want to go somewhere.
> 
> All that said, I understand that things have gone up considerably, ridiculously, in the last 3 years. I would pay $15/hr or thereabouts if I hired someone now. Since moving down here has been part of my downsizing, I don't really need the barn help anymore and I don't mind the work. It's my 'zen space' when I'm out cleaning the barn and grooming horses.
> 
> My farrier has gone from $35/trim to $50, so that's gone way up too. He's worth it.


Yeah, I hear you. I'd rather stay small and not have to worry about it either. My 15$ an hour neighborhood kid has left the gates open twice now. He listens to his music with earbuds on while picking manure and is oblivious to what's going on. I yell at him and he doesn't even look up. (feeling old typing that out, lol)

I sort of only keep him on because he's a neighbor, but I fully expect him to move on to something else soon and I probably won't be re-hiring. It takes him an hour to do what it would take me 10-15 minutes to do. It's crazy. 

Everyone running a barn has the same problem. Can't find good help at any price, really.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The market is going crazy right now. Demand is at an all time high. Even with inflation and high feed costs, people are still looking for horses to buy. I listed my mustang mare for sale and have had several inquiries just in the past week. People still have money to spend. Despite inflation, people that have jobs and a steady income have money to spend. And any horse with training is worth more than a horse without any training.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Finding good barn and assistant help is tough, it has been for a few years that I've noticed.
The trainer I've worked for off and on the last couple years called me this morning to see if I'd come work on the days I have available until he gets help hired. Him and the trainer I have my horses with both said they are looking to downsize so they can manage it all themselves other than a stall cleaner/feeder. The one I worked for is hard to work for, the one I have my horses with is easy to work for and I see other trainers that never had to advertise in the past looking for help and have a high turnover rate. It's not just they have a reputation for being difficult.

It's a different scene than it was 20+ years ago.
With the young help that has ran through recently they all say the same, "cutting/RC horses aren't my passion". Well, why are you here??? They thought it would be fun to ride horses everyday and get paid to do it. It was a rude awakening so quit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> With the young help that has ran through recently they all say the same, "cutting/RC horses aren't my passion". Well, why are you here???


This blows my mind. If I were 20 yo and going to work in the horse industry, I'd certainly not go to work on a racetrack if I wanted to ride Western Pleasure. Surely you know what disciplines you enjoy before you take on work? I LOVED being apprenticed under my HJ trainer, he was amazing and a phenomenal teacher for people as well as horses. I don't regret any of the stuff I did with Arabians, but given another chance, I'd pass. Not on the horses, the shows, the trainers, etc. I really love working with my dressage coach, wish I still lived close enough to go up and ride with her daily. It was great and I loved going to shows with her. (I suspect she liked having me around at the shows too, I knew what needed done, how to do it and wasn't shy about getting the kids all lined out and working.) I'd put another horse or 2 with her full time for training in a hot second. I'd go back to working with her too. Another phenomenal trainer for horses and people.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians I think the issue is that when you work doing something that you "think" is fun it becomes *"work" *Riding horses for fun is very different than riding horses in training. I worked for a trainer in college and then for a very short time exercised cutting horses occasionally. I liked working with the trainer because I was able to do the "firsts" for the horse -first bridle, first saddle and first ride. After that they moved on. Riding the cutting horses was hard work and you had so much repetition that it was boring for me and grueling physically at first. A lot of people think they want to work with horses or animals because it will be fun and they LOVE horses - but do not realize how much work it really is.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

These are young people that have a background with horses, HS/college rodeo mostly. They have to ride to get hired. The job description states the hours/days, hard work needed and desire to excel. 
Thinking more about it, I feel it's a "feather in their cap" rather than gaining real experience because I see them posting on social media.

I get where a salary/minimal housing under the table isn't enough for the long hours, 6/7 days a week plus shows with no sleep aren't enough. (Futurity season is brutal) You have to want it to put that time in. And it becomes obvious when it's too much and only wanting to lope a half dozen horses and be done for the day.
I'm in my mid 40s and I won't lie that I'm glad I'm only filling in. LOL.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Woodhaven said:


> Here in Southern Ontario I have not seen any decrease in the price of horses and frankly there aren't as many advertised for sale anyway.
> The ones that are for sale are not particularly well trained but asking pretty good prices for them. Those very well broke dependable horses just don't seem to be available right now.
> I do think prices will go down especially as the cost of living is going up so rapidly right now, gas, food, horse supplies are all up so this may lead to people deciding to let their horse go especially if they aren't doing much with them anyway.
> 
> ...





Woodhaven said:


> Here in Southern Ontario I have not seen any decrease in the price of horses and frankly there aren't as many advertised for sale anyway.
> The ones that are for sale are not particularly well trained but asking pretty good prices for them. Those very well broke dependable horses just don't seem to be available right now.
> I do think prices will go down especially as the cost of living is going up so rapidly right now, gas, food, horse supplies are all up so this may lead to people deciding to let their horse go especially if they aren't doing much with them anyway.
> 
> ...


Agree, WH. We built our house during the energy crunch of the early 80’s; everyone was constructing 3-bedroom, 1 and 1/2 bath ranch homes. I became so envious of all those McMansions being built a couple of decades later, but Boy Howdy am I glad I don’t have one now. Our house is only 1600 sf and we’re able to comfortably heat with wood.
On the other hand, my daughter and her fiancé are having to put off their wedding until they can find a five-bedroom house they can afford. They have four kids between them and think each one deserves their own bedroom. (I don’t necessarily agree with this!)


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> Ha, maybe one of these days I will start a thread asking what everyone's vices are.
> 
> I don't swear (out loud LOL). I just think it's a nasty way to talk. I think it is, sometimes, very rarely, something that can add something to what you are saying, but it seems like people just throw in swear words every other word these days. It's gratuitous, stupid, and shows a lack of imagination. It's depressing.


I used to work in a ship yard with an ex Navy man. He would actually insert the F word twice into each and every sentence he spoke. We jokingly would tell him his sentences were grammatically incorrect as only one F word was required.


----------



## Robert Atwood (Apr 27, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> My trimmer said something strange yesterday. She said that it seems to her that a lot of people are selling their horses now. A bunch of her clients are. She thinks it's because people are concerned about money.
> 
> I thought we were still in a seller's market, with prices being through the roof? Is that not the case any more? Or maybe it's because prices are so high that people are selling?
> 
> Has anyone experience this where they live -- are people all the sudden selling and not buying?


To put it in historical terms that I have been a part of, the horse industry has seen there most severe downturns when in the beginning phase of a recession. My Grandad was a horse dealer starting in 1947 and certain breeds were becoming expensive until 1959 we had a recession where his $5000.00 Mares and or show Stallions value dropped to $25.00 almost overnite. The base price of a horse or pony is what ever the price of meat is bringing. Fast forward to 1981 when I had a stable full of registered Belgian Mares and a breeding stallion which were worth between $5000 to 8000 per head and again there value dropped to $1.00 per pound because that was the price per pound for horsemeat on a good day. It makes sense that when feeding a 5,10, or $20,000.00 horse you should expect to break even when sold except in the midst of a recession. I actually raised every bit of the hay and grain consumed by 15 head of Belgian Horses but they were family and not looked upon solely as an investment. If your boarding and purchasing your feed you should ask the serious question, can I afford this due to a tight budget, then it may be best to sell at whatever you can get.


----------



## SomeWhereInTime (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm hoping to fine someone who wants to give theirs away. I was going to buy my first horse this year but I'm thinking there will be those who just wants to give theirs to a good home.


----------



## McPeppy (Dec 28, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> My trimmer said something strange yesterday. She said that it seems to her that a lot of people are selling their horses now. A bunch of her clients are. She thinks it's because people are concerned about money.
> 
> I thought we were still in a seller's market, with prices being through the roof? Is that not the case any more? Or maybe it's because prices are so high that people are selling?
> 
> Has anyone experience this where they live -- are people all the sudden selling and not buying?


We are in a drought and people are worried about hay


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SomeWhereInTime said:


> I'm hoping to fine someone who wants to give theirs away. I was going to buy my first horse this year but I'm thinking there will be those who just wants to give theirs to a good home.


You may get lucky, but I personally would not give my horses away unless I knew the person well. It is very risky for two main reasons: 1 - people can turn around and sell the horse for meat, and 2 - if someone can't afford to spend money to buy a horse, how will they care for it? The purchase price is the cheapest part of having a horse. I spend about 12 000$ on my three horses each year, and they live in my backyard so I don't pay for board. Hay is still pretty cheap here. Still... vet bills, hooves, feed and supplements all add up fast. 

I have gotten really good deals on horses (bought a pony last year for 650$), but that's because they were from friends who know me well, have been to my barn, have seen how I treat my horses, and know they will be well taken care of here. I get offers for horses cheap or free on a regular basis. I turn most of them down, even when they're free because there's no such thing as a free horse. If a horse is being given away, it's because he has problems (health or behavioral) that the owner can't deal with. You are just buying someone else's problem, and footing the vet bills they don't want. I've even seen people try to give away their horses rather than pay for euthanasia. That is not a horse you want for a first horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I will euthanize every single horse I have before giving them away. I sold a super nice broodmare, not cheap, to someone I thought I knew and she came back looking like this.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> Here in Southern Ontario I have not seen any decrease in the price of horses and frankly there aren't as many advertised for sale anyway.
> The ones that are for sale are not particularly well trained but asking pretty good prices for them. Those very well broke dependable horses just don't seem to be available right now.
> I do think prices will go down especially as the cost of living is going up so rapidly right now, gas, food, horse supplies are all up so this may lead to people deciding to let their horse go especially if they aren't doing much with them anyway.
> 
> ...


No it's not just you. I bought a 1300 sq. Ft 2 bedroom bungalow 20 years ago and plan on staying right where I'm at. It's perfect, not too much to clean. Honestly, the only group that this house is not good for is a growing family. Perfect for a young couple with or without one child, retired couple or one person. Back in the day, people raised their families in a house like this.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

I am just reading the sale results from a ranch horse sale this last week in NV, comparing to last year the prices are higher. Both the average and top 10 average went up. Average, $12,600, top 10, $19,200.

This week is the Rancho Rio rope horse sale in AZ and I'll be watching those prices, their average last year was $48,000 and top 10, $111,000.

Holy crap! I have no clue what kind of income (or career) people must have to be able to buy a horse for over 100K. Can anyone give me clues?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

PresleysMom said:


> Holy crap! I have no clue what kind of income (or career) people must have to be able to buy a horse for over 100K. Can anyone give me clues?


I think either their business would have to be as a high-end horse trainer and reseller, or they're a trust fund beneficiary. Anyone who works (a regular job) enough to be able to afford a six-figure horse probably doesn't have enough free time to ride the horse. Unless they have no family, no friends, no social life, and no other hobbies. And never sleep.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> I think either their business would have to be as a high-end horse trainer and reseller, or they're a trust fund beneficiary. Anyone who works (a regular job) enough to be able to afford a six-figure horse probably doesn't have enough free time to ride the horse. Unless they have no family, no friends, no social life, and no other hobbies. And never sleep.


I'm thinking this is old money. Or daddy's millions. 

This seems to support the theory that really high-end horses are still going for a lot of money because billionaires don't care that the price of gas went up... actually, maybe they do, because that's how they make their money! 

It's the middle class that is getting poorer and poorer I think.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

PresleysMom said:


> I am just reading the sale results from a ranch horse sale this last week in NV, comparing to last year the prices are higher. Both the average and top 10 average went up. Average, $12,600, top 10, $19,200.
> 
> This week is the Rancho Rio rope horse sale in AZ and I'll be watching those prices, their average last year was $48,000 and top 10, $111,000.
> 
> Holy crap! I have no clue what kind of income (or career) people must have to be able to buy a horse for over 100K. Can anyone give me clues?


I have never and would never do it, but banks will make loans on these upper end horses. It wasn't uncommon in the Arabian world before the prices went way down.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

PresleysMom said:


> Holy crap! I have no clue what kind of income (or career) people must have to be able to buy a horse for over 100K. Can anyone give me clues?


In 2020 at Ranch Rio the high selling horse went for $150K. bought by a guy my husband worked for as a rodeo pickup man.(many years before) He owned a very famous bucking bull that he also cloned. When my husband interviewed for the job he flew him around in his private helicopter if that gives you an indication of money. He also bought the 2nd highest seller that same year for $147k...

My cousin manages a cow horse/rope horse program. The owners come from old money plus made their own. No problems dropping $50k on a rope horse.

Like Dream said, you can finance a horse.
And race horses aren't the only ones to be owned by syndicates.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

When the owner of Rusty’s companion horse came to visit my farm, we briefly talked about Dressage & H/J show horses in her are of SoCal.

She said 30K was considered chump change for an older horse that was still usable. 60K was more like it for a younger horse that would win. 

She has been out of showing for awhile, so my suspicion is those numbers are way under today’s market based on what you folks are saying.

@Dreamcatcher Arabians , I got my registered Arab out of a bad situation in 1993 when he was seven. I managed to get his papers. I really didn’t dig into them until some years later and discovered Streeter was a half brother to NH Love Potion ,who sold at auction for 2.5 MILLION dollars at the Lasma sale in 1984 - right before the bottom dropped out of the Arab market. From reading, that was an unheard amount of money for a horse going thru a breed sale.

Steeter was born in 1987, so his dam was no doubt already in foal with him when the Arabian market started falling in 1986, leaving expensive plans for his future in the terlet.

I am not writing anything you don’t already know, but folks with no interest in Arabians at that time were clueless as to what was happening and how the future for all those Arabs was to be negatively affected And they never did recover to their hey day of the early 80’s.

I can see the same thing happening today for all breeds but maybe on a smaller scale. I think this is another part of the reason the owner of the Warmblood I am getting, wants desperately to get him out of SoCal, where he is boarded in a facility containing four hundred horses. I cannot imagine a place that gigundus, but if there is a state in the Union that does everything over the top, it is “Caaalll-de-fornia” as my goddaughter called it when she was a toddler.

Can you imagine providing forage for all those horses? The Warmblood’s owner said they are currently paying $37/bale for timothy hay, which is not grown SoCal . I see that price going into the outer stratosphere if fuel prices don’t soon come back down. Or, what if the farmers can’t grow it because they need their resources to grow grow crops for feeder cattle and humans????

Yes, I see the horse horse market maybe still rising but I see the entire bottom falling out if fuel continues to rise.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> When the owner of Rusty’s companion horse came to visit my farm, we briefly talked about Dressage & H/J show horses in her are of SoCal.
> 
> She said 30K was considered chump change for an older horse that was still usable. 60K was more like it for a younger horse that would win.
> 
> ...


I can't like this because it is a pretty grim outlook. It's pretty right on, I think. Hubby said diesel was $4.99/gal on the army base last night. Last week it was $2 something. He said he's been seeing prices going up even more than once in a day. He sees one price on his way in in the morning, another at noon and yet again another in the evening on his way home. For those that aren't familiar, fuel on the army base (or any other base) is usually at least $0.50/gal less than what's going on out in the city. We have to go up to OKC this afternoon (thank God for that hybrid car of his that I hate so much) so it'll be interesting to see where prices are as we go, and the closer we get to the city. 

Lasma....those were the worst days ever. Prices were astronomical, nobody but the very rich could afford an Arabian and many people put mortgages on their homes and borrowed way too much money to get into a horse. The syndicates were flourishing, it was another way to get into a good horse that you couldn't afford. The LeCroixs were masters of marketing and hype. They were pretty good trainers, but their real forte was separating fools from their money. Occasionally I still see where the LeCroixs are trying to make a come back fantasy marketing scheme. I call it "Emperor's New Clothes" syndrome. Believe it or not, there are still people out there who think they hung the moon and stars and believe everything they say. Unfortunately for the Arabian horses, there are STILL people in the breed who are trying and keep trying, to recreate the Lasma days. It does nothing but perpetuate the myth that Arabians are only for the very rich and leaves a lot of them in the kill pens. When the bubble burst back then, there were a lot of horses sent to auction, given away, caring owners practically paid people to take the horses. The market never really recovered and now? It costs more to breed a foal than you can buy it for. It used to be that a new born foal was instantly 3X the stud fee, now? You probably can't sell it for the stud fee and break even on that. I think that's all breeds though. Good, solid horses with good training, still sell for decent money but unless they're the top 1% it's still not a break even proposition. Right now, it's definitely being done for love of horses, most people won't break even never mind profit. 

Hay has been steadily going up here in OK. Good grass hay was $2/bale in the field when we first moved out here in 2000. Pretty soon it was up to $5/bale in the field and stayed there for many years. A couple years ago I paid $11/bale in the field, and that price has pretty much stuck. I hate to see where it's going to go from there. For comparison's sake, these are 50 lb bales of prairie or bermuda grass hay, not orchard or Timothy. Alfalfa was about $20/bale for AZ or CA alfalfa, we don't use local alfalfa because of blister beetles. I buy either cubes or small pellets when I need it. 

That humungous breeding operation is probably down by San Diego or Orange County or LA County, they had some really huge training barns and lots of clients to fill them, when I lived in So. Cal. When I left CA, Alfalfa was $8/bale for a 100+ lb/bale and Bermuda was $10/bale for a 100+ lb/bale. Won't find any of them for that now. 

I'm afraid for the horses right now. The way prices are skyrocketing, I see a lot of humans being unable to feed themselves properly, never mind a luxury item like a horse. The animals are always the ones to pay.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Just for fun, I talked to the reining trainer at my barn the other day. He has a very cute, young, tall, gangly dun in for starting right now. I asked if it was his, or if the owner would be interested in selling. He laughed, and we got into the price talks in the reining/ranch riding world right now. He said that if the owner decides to sell this horse (who is ultimately going to do barrel racing futurities and then probably advertised) that ranch riding people will fight over him.

He said to get a sound AQHA yearling right now, you need at least $15k. If you are willing to take a chance on something with a bone chip or other issue, you might be able to get something under $10k. This 3 year old? He wouldn't even name a price of what he thought it would go for. Sure, the owner would probably be interested in selling, but definitely not for any price I had in mind!

We talked further. His Dad (who is also a trainer) went to one of the world shows and in his 40 years of training he never saw so many horses sell for over $200k.

He's had people come up to him at shows and ask what he'd be willing to tell the horse he was riding for... And these were horses that were worth well over $50k+.

It's absolutely crazy.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians , well said and well explained👍👍

@ClearDonkey equally as mind boggling information in your horse world🤯🤯


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe I'm not understanding something here -- coming from the view of horses as pleasure riding/trail riding/pasture riding, etc. -- how do these people buying these high end horses get money out of them? Is it barrel racing in the Western world? Rodeos? I've never been in that type of environment other than to watch the action. I never knew how people make money from horses other than racing Thoroughbreds.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When I got into horses, I'm thinking mid 90's or so, there were a lot of cheap Arabians in AZ. From I suppose the hey-days of Scottsdale. My first and second horses were Arabians. I just bought them as trail/pleasure riding horses. And that's all I do to this day, although the Arabians have long-since passed away and I have had other breeds. But both of my Arabians were from out-of-state. Like other-side-of-the-country, out-of-state. So I assume breeders must have trucked Arabians to AZ hoping for better prices. I think I paid $950 and $1400 for my Arabians! And they were excellent, first and second horses for me. I still love Arabians.

Anyway, as someone on the low-end of the horse market, I am keeping an eye out for an affordable, decent trail horse that isn't too old. I am looking forward to prices coming down, if they EVER do. And hay prices do keep going up. It is $20 for a $100 lb bale of bermuda hay right now, or at least it was a few weeks ago. It's probably gone up again due to gas prices. Alfalfa is usually a bit cheaper, although I spoke with a lady who owned goats the other day who said she was paying $20 for 100lb bales of alfalfa just a few days ago. So I hope something "gives" before we all go broke.

I wouldn't even be looking for a second horse except my current one is older and has soundness issues. And my horse(s) are my life, so I really want to be able to do some long rides this summer.

But yeah, prices are depressing right now. It doesn't seem to matter what the gas prices or economy is doing, even sorry-looking horses are expensive as long as they are broke. Maybe people will get some more BLM Mustangs trained up? The BEST horse I ever had was actually a BLM Mustang. He was like a parent looking out for me, no kidding! He took his job as trail horse very seriously.  I wish I could find another one as good has him. At the time he was the most expensive horse I ever bought.........at $2000! Now I don't think you could get anything safe for $2000 unless it's quite old.

I actually could have gotten a 28 yr old for free a while back. But I just can't imagine getting much riding out of him, even if he is healthy at the moment. Nor would it be fair to him because I would like to do some 4 hour rides in all sort of terrain. Even a healthy 28 yr old is probably best for a light-riding home.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

I watched an auction online for riding horses on Saturday -- took place in Paris, KY, which is about a 2 hour drive from where I live. I was curious about prices here, and even though it is challenging to determine the quality (especially online) I wanted to see what people are bringing to the auction. First of all, majority of the horses were mares. I don't know what that means, but in nearly every sale I've watched or attended in the past, geldings were the vast majority. Prices were averaging less than 1K with a couple of very nice looking, broke, horses less than 800. Majority were under age 10 and none older than late teens. A couple of them sold for more than 5K, but they appeared to be well broke with lots of buttons. There were several mountain horses and walkers, a couple of standardbreds, and the rest were quarter horses. I think there were about 70 total. There was one mare (and I've never seen this before) that actually fell down with the rider while being turned at a walk. I noticed after she got up that her rear legs were extremely wobbly -- that was really the only unusual thing I witnessed.


----------



## cmagbie (Dec 1, 2020)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I can't like this because it is a pretty grim outlook. It's pretty right on, I think. Hubby said diesel was $4.99/gal on the army base last night. Last week it was $2 something. He said he's been seeing prices going up even more than once in a day. He sees one price on his way in in the morning, another at noon and yet again another in the evening on his way home. For those that aren't familiar, fuel on the army base (or any other base) is usually at least $0.50/gal less than what's going on out in the city. We have to go up to OKC this afternoon (thank God for that hybrid car of his that I hate so much) so it'll be interesting to see where prices are as we go, and the closer we get to the city.
> 
> Lasma....those were the worst days ever. Prices were astronomical, nobody but the very rich could afford an Arabian and many people put mortgages on their homes and borrowed way too much money to get into a horse. The syndicates were flourishing, it was another way to get into a good horse that you couldn't afford. The LeCroixs were masters of marketing and hype. They were pretty good trainers, but their real forte was separating fools from their money. Occasionally I still see where the LeCroixs are trying to make a come back fantasy marketing scheme. I call it "Emperor's New Clothes" syndrome. Believe it or not, there are still people out there who think they hung the moon and stars and believe everything they say. Unfortunately for the Arabian horses, there are STILL people in the breed who are trying and keep trying, to recreate the Lasma days. It does nothing but perpetuate the myth that Arabians are only for the very rich and leaves a lot of them in the kill pens. When the bubble burst back then, there were a lot of horses sent to auction, given away, caring owners practically paid people to take the horses. The market never really recovered and now? It costs more to breed a foal than you can buy it for. It used to be that a new born foal was instantly 3X the stud fee, now? You probably can't sell it for the stud fee and break even on that. I think that's all breeds though. Good, solid horses with good training, still sell for decent money but unless they're the top 1% it's still not a break even proposition. Right now, it's definitely being done for love of horses, most people won't break even never mind profit.
> 
> ...





_*I love how for once someone is not afraid to express the truth:*
Lasma....those were the worst days ever. Prices were astronomical, nobody but the very rich could afford an Arabian and many people put mortgages on their homes and borrowed way too much money to get into a horse. The syndicates were flourishing, it was another way to get into a good horse that you couldn't afford. The LeCroixs were masters of marketing and hype. They were pretty good trainers, but their real forte was separating fools from their money. Occasionally I still see where the LeCroixs are trying to make a come back fantasy marketing scheme. I call it "Emperor's New Clothes" syndrome. Believe it or not, there are still people out there who think they hung the moon and stars and believe everything they say. Unfortunately for the Arabian horses, there are STILL people in the breed who are trying and keep trying, to recreate the Lasma days. _


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Y'all are just blowing my mind with those horse prices and hay prices. I was still paying 4$ a bale last year out of the field. I do expect that to go up this year. We have a friend who grows many crops, hay included (he's one of my two main suppliers) and he said it's going to be a bad year. Fuel is up of course, so that will have to be factored into the price. But also, you can't get fertilizer anywhere. This is due to the invasion of Ukraine, which is severely impacting the production of potash - an important fertilizer - and at a time when farmers in Ukraine would be getting their fields ready, they are fighting for survival instead. Ukraine and Russia are big cereal crop producers too, so this will have a significant impact on global food production. 

Farmers here are saying they will have lower yields since they cannot get enough fertilizer, and may have to swap out crops to something easier to grow. There is also a seed shortage, so they will grow whatever they can get their hands on. This means availability will be affected, and of course, prices will go way up.

I'm so glad I got extra hay last year... I will not be re-selling it this time. Whatever I have extra, it will stay in my loft to be fed next year or to extend the life of my pastures. 

Expect our food to keep going up in prices, expect shortages, and expect our animal feed to go up too. Not just prepared feeds, but hay cubes too of course. 

I guess I won't be buying another horse soon, though prices are still reasonable here. But I expect them to crash, and that day is probably not that far off as the effects of the war on Ukraine will really hit home this summer. There could be opportunities then, when people have to start selling off horses, but with the prices the way they are going, few people will be able to afford to feed horses. It's pretty grim all-around.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I buy the three strand squares of coastal and alfalfa. Coastal is $22.99/bale and alfalfa is $27.99/bale. Round bales are $109 for 5x6.

I’m thinking of putting my mare up for sale or trade so I’ve been paying a little closer attention to the ads than normal.
I just saw an ad for a registered paint mare, free runner (in barrels I guess?), 12 years old, needs experienced rider,
has bleeding issue which is being handled with Lasix, and a couple of other issues requiring maintenance. Currently being patterned but not winning money…the horse was priced at $12,000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Horse prices are crazy high here. I kept expecting the market to crash and horses to be cheap or free. There's still hay available in my area, you just have to be willing to pay more for it. Unfortunately there's a surplus of cow hay- my neighbor has 36 rounds extra. If it wouldn't keep raining after they cut, it would be horse hay. The unpredictable weather means there's plenty of cow hay.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm waiting to see what goes on at the Triangle Sale at the end of April. That's a pretty good indicator of where prices are going. I bought Honey Boo Boo there back in 2013 or 2014, I'd have to look at my paperwork for an exact date. I paid $600 for her and she was in foal to a 5X World Champion Paint stud at the time, so 2for1 deal. I've gone back at least once a year since and the prices have continued to go up, up, up. I'm going to see what the Welch dispersal horses go for, I think that's going to be a good barometer of prices. The catalogue isn't posted yet so I can't see if there's anything else of interest for me on Saturday the 30th.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Billings March sale horses were going high 6,500$ an up that was for grade horses. Palomino mare went for 9,500$ was AQHA papered was lead around not ridden. 

Draft cross broke to ride stallion sold for 21,000$. Prices are high here also anything that's trained sells for 10,000 an up. I could get 15,000 for ice with his training AQHA papered with sire an dam both money earners.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread was written back in March and now it's July. I wonder how the horse market is doing? The cost of living has gone through the roof and into the stratosphere. I have stocked up the household's rice and bean supply. Let us count our blessings and pray for our neighbors and our nation.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

AragoASB said:


> This thread was written back in March and now it's July. I wonder how the horse market is doing? The cost of living has gone through the roof and into the stratosphere. I have stocked up the household's rice and bean supply. Let us count our blessings and pray for our neighbors and our nation.


Seeing a few more horses up for sale, but only the "problem" ones. Health issues, soundness issues, vices... a LOT of mares (sorry mare fans). You can get a cheap horse, but probably won't be able to do much with it. Good horses are still pretty expensive. 

Lesson barns are desperately seeking good lesson horses and ponies. Many coming from Ontario, some from rescue barns. There is a huge need for safe horses that can be used in lessons right now. Every stable I know has waiting lists of people wanting to get their kids into lessons. My daughter is full up (we only take a few since we don't have a stable full of lesson horses). I don't know what we'll do when Harley has to be fully retired from giving lessons. Mind you, it's a lot of lead line kids still, so not like he's working hard. Hopefully Bella will be able to start giving lessons soon, or we might have to find another lesson horse. 

Hay prices here will hurt a lot of people. It's only a slight increase (6$ per bale compared to the 4-4.50 I was paying last year), but when you consider that hay used to be 2.50$ a square bale picked up in the field, if you have 20 horses in your barn, the math adds up. Another reason why very few people here rely on their horse business as a main income. Most have a day job, and run a lesson program evenings and weekends, using their vacation time in summer to run camps. Horses don't really pay. 

Curious what people are seeing elsewhere in terms of horse prices.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm in Michigan - ISO ads outnumber sale ads here in the sale group I referenced in my previous post. There are ads for horses in the mid x,xxx's but those horses are in their late teens, with maintenance issues or training issues - this is in a beginner safe horse sale group. I saw a clearly lame 7 year old horse listed for sale at $10k - there was 50 comments asking to see him! I didn't make it past the "groundwork" in the sale video...it was a Clinton Anderson method trained horse but the brief groundwork did not reflect that...

There are some horses that have been listed way lower that what they have been in the last year - I saw a beginner safe 16 year old draft cross listed and sold for $3.5k. An all-around, beginner safe 10 year old show horse was listed for around $13k which seems like a pre-pandemic price.

It's a very mixed bag here.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Horse prices here are still high on the good broke all around horses. Problematic horses are cheaper but they either have training issues. Or aren't sound or need maintenance to keep them sound. 

Although at sale barns prices are down even on the high-end horses but not by a lot. Hay here is down price wise depending on where you buy it from. Highest hay price for round bales is 100$ per bale. But most big rounds are under 100 per bale average is 70$ a bale. 

Not a lot of horses for sale currently a few here an there, might change a bit later in the season though.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I went to walmart yesterday to with my usual shopping list. In the last three weeks food prices have gone up 9%. 

Fortunately my milk cow calved three days ago.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Awwww, cute calf! I love cows.


----------



## futurevet188 (6 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> Probably expecting all services to go up. Hay to go up. Feed to go up. Hauling to go up.


Sad but true


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AragoASB said:


> I went to walmart yesterday to with my usual shopping list. In the last three weeks food prices have gone up 9%.
> 
> Fortunately my milk cow calved three days ago.
> View attachment 1131636


Well, it doesn’t get much cuter than that🥰🥰. Mom is a Jersey??? She is in terrific condition for such a recent birthing😍.

In the 1950’s, a dairy neighbor of my grandmother wouldn’t buy their daughter a horse so she broke one of the cows to ride —— and went down the road, impressing all her parents friends😂😂

Your pretty cow (and she IS pretty) could always do triple duty, if push comes to shove😎😎


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nothing cuter than a bebe MOOO! They're so adorable! 

We went to Sam's Club today and I was just mad as a wet hen. I walked by the dairy cooler and saw quarts of heavy cream. $4.76/qt. at Sam's. $6.16/qt. at Walmart and $10.96 at Willainms _DISCOUNT_ Foods near where I live. That's insane. Yes, I bought 2. 

I like to keep Nissin Cup O' Noodles on hand, I'm used to paying around $ 0.40 per cup for them. Today $ 0.76 per cup at Walmart. 

Wednesday one of the ladies my husband works with is having a birthday and they're doing a potluck for lunch. She requested queso. He told me not to worry, he'd pick up some pre-made and take it. I told him he certainly would not. #1 I don't do pre-made much of anything. #2 For the price of the pre-made stuff full of preservatives, I can make homemade that tastes twice as good and makes twice as much (he works at an Army Base Medical Center, needs a LOT), and #3 I think his coworkers would die of the shock if he showed up with pre-made stuff. I always make some kind of special treat for him to take to these things. #4 I'd feel like a slacker if I didn't make it for them. LOL!


----------

